

Ask HN: Do many developers use “beginner distros”? - autonomy77

I&#x27;m a relative newcomer to Linux as a development platform (one year), and I&#x27;ve distro-hopped my way through several in a search for something stable and hassle-free to use as my primary OS for development work.  The one I&#x27;ve chosen is Mageia, the Paris-based Mandriva fork, mainly because it seems to be rock solid, low maintenance and installation of my chosen tools has been remarkably painless - no endlessly tweaking Skype and Virtualbox just to get them running etc..<p>But of course I read in various places that Mageia is regarded as a &quot;beginners distro&quot;, as is Ubuntu, Mint etc - so I was wondering if many&#x2F;any experienced devs used these distros as their preferred environment, or is everyone up to their neckbeards in Arch, Slackware etc?
======
lmm
For a system I'm using a lot, I want the configurability of Gentoo. But if I'm
working on a temporary machine, Ubuntu is fine. Honestly which distribution is
not very important unless you're developing parts of the actual system. Just
use what works for you.

